# Tripwire Classic custom slingshot



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

people have said not to get these or avoid these slingshots.I decided for the price to get one and use it for hunting only an maybe just enough practice for hunting.I got a classic design with hdpe,blue and white paracord handle,double theraband. Paid a very good price for the slingshot its well worth it.This is one of my favorite slingshots in my collection so far and like the classic design look,although i dont like big long forks just classic period. I made a deal with the guy and got it today i was told 7 days+ but it came here very quick like 2-3 days.The bands seem a bit hard to pull back but they seem powerful enough for game when its pulled to my cheek it went farther than the axiom so ill take it.Ill get used to it sooner or later and has a nice grip also.I would rate this slingshot at a honestly 8/10 ,give or take ,but love it so far.one thing it may be lacking is maybe a bit smaller pouch (although i do understand its best for shooting larger projectiles.). Im glad i got it for the price the shipping was A+ the Slingshot itself is just awesome to have. Thanks!


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Make sure you do a vice test before shooting.


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

vice test?


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

2 ways:

clamp the fork tips in a bench vice and pull back on the handle, see if it breaks.

clamp the handle in a bench vice, banded up like you intend to use it, and pull.

The first way is safer.


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

I doubt it will break it is hdpe or something


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

yes its hdpe


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Dont know who told you not to buy one or why but its a pretty standard design and as long as the material is sound it should do fine. Good luck with it.


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

yea i like the standard designs and maybe a bit of grip on the forks


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

harpersgrace said:


> Dont know who told you not to buy one or why but its a pretty standard design and as long as the material is sound it should do fine. Good luck with it.


I said that I would never buy one due to the fact that hist deseign so were copy's of other, and he gave absolutely no credit.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

this needs to be moved to the reviews section. it looks alright. if its indestructible, then it should be what you need for whatever rough treatment you have planned for it.


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

ur right imperial it should be there ,i actually didnt see a review section on here/.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

I bought several Tripwire slingshots on eBay. All of them are great shooters that compare with the best.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Fast forward a few months..,,Way back when I first got started shooting slingshots this time last year I bought a Tripwire classic design made of plywood. I like it. A $10 slingshot that shoots like any of the more pricey frames. This classic design is what I had copied for The Big Iron. Was just out shooting a Big Iron early this morning. 1/4" flat steel and I don't worry about the forks bending or breaking. However, I have bought several Tripwire slingshots on eBay and have not had a problem with any of them. The HDPE he uses does take fork hits without complaining. His plywood frames shoot nice and are cheap templates if you want to make a copy out of your favorite material, mine being 1'4" flat plate steel or aluminum.


----------



## Allst (May 12, 2018)

I have two Tripwire slingshots (one HPDE and one plywood) and find them to be a good price, good fit and shoot true.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

i have two as well. a wood and an hdpe. no complaints.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

I keep looking at Tripwire slingshots on eBay and find it hard to resist buying more. He now makes the Uphonix in HDPE as well as The Raptor not to mention a few other copied designs such as the PPMG, Tiny Turtle, Lil Plinker (aka: Lil Big Shot) All for $15 or $25 except for an occasional custom with scales. He doesn't always have a large selection listed because they sell out so fast. Keep watching and you will find several to your liking. Good inexpensive way to try out a frame design before or instead of investing in the higher priced originals.


----------



## toygun (May 16, 2018)

Jolly, I contacted him last friday asking about a custom hdpe "sniper" which i think is just a Dillinger frame (one of my favs)- asked if he could do one in a certain color combo with some tube holes added. Immediately got a positive response for the same price as what he offers his pre-cuts for and he had it in the mail on Monday. Hoping it arrives today. I'll post feedback after i feed some ammo through it. If it all turns out good, I'll def go back for more.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Very easy man to buy from. Just go to his frames on eBay and place an order and pay with PayPal. Then go to "Contact This Seller" and leave a message of any specifics you want such as color etc. and he comes back with an answer, always positive, within a very short time. Kinda nice to get a high quality HDPE slingshot for $15 or $25 (plus $5.99 shipping) made right here in the USA. But for the most part $10 more will get you a molded Pocket Predator and Tripwire has nothing to compare with the Scorpion even though he does copy the HTS. And he does not offer anything with Pro Clips or other no tie band options.


----------



## toygun (May 16, 2018)

Meant to post back with a review. Tripwire did an excellent job. Super clean cut, did just what i had requested and got it to me very fast. I've fed 100+ rounds through it the day I got it and it ate it up like a hungry dog. I think the bands that came with it are a bit much for the frame and aren't dialed in to my draw length but once I get around to addressing it, I believe it will be one of my go to's.


----------

